# Mundine v Mosley



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Who going? Fuck seems like a shit fight, but if there are any tickets left I might go.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Im goin, 

Actually really lookin forward to it! Not the best timing to see Shane fight but it's only opportunity I will ever get to see Sugar box live so happy as to have the chance to see him in action


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Still plenty tickets left I think


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> Who going? Fuck seems like a shit fight, but if there are any tickets left I might go.


They have sold 1000 tickets, So i think u should be sweet, lol


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

whipsy said:


> They have sold 1000 tickets, So i think u should be sweet, lol


Man, Sugar Shane would have had more than 1000 people in and out at an open work out in his day. All I can say is at least the legend is getting a good payday for a fight he won't take any damage in.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

whipsy said:


> They have sold 1000 tickets, So i think u should be sweet, lol


Fuck me are you serious? That's a shame. 
If you tell me that there was more bums on seats at one (or both) of the Garth Woods fights then I will plait my own shit. It would be ironic if Choc wins and receives the most recognition in the same fight as he makes the least money.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Im goin,
> 
> Actually really lookin forward to it! Not the best timing to see Shane fight but it's only opportunity I will ever get to see Sugar box live so happy as to have the chance to see him in action


Nah I agree mate, it's rare we have guys like that come down under for a fight. I just checked there are a good amount left. :good

If Mundine stops Mosley do we see_ "When you beat a legend, you become a legend" _rule into play?

It might rank higher than Danny's win over Roy Jones. :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

whipsy said:


> They have sold 1000 tickets, So i think u should be sweet, lol


The organisers budgeted on a crowd of 9,000 and a PPV of 80,000.

The reality is nothing like that, and Mosely's camp are getting very toey about things.

Mosely will demand a large chunk of his $1M purse in advance - probably today - because he can see the potential for this to turn to shit. Don't discount the possibility of a last minute cancellation.


----------



## Sandman (Jun 23, 2013)

Sugar Shane has been reading the forum and is getting a bit toey.

It's too late to pull the pin now though. I'm sure it will go ahead.

We'll know later today for sure. The weigh-in is at 1pm.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Not a chance in hell this would be cancelled so close to fight day.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sandman said:


> Sugar Shane has been reading the forum and is getting a bit toey.
> 
> It's too late to pull the pin now though. I'm sure it will go ahead.
> 
> We'll know later today for sure. The weigh-in is at 1pm.


When Mosely threatened to pull the pin in August Jeff Fenech poured $300,000 in to keep the thing afloat.

As of Sunday only 1,500 tickets had been sold.

Unless things change dramatically someone is going to take a big hit in the hip-pocket, or there'll be no fight.


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

LOL no trash talking from Mundine, no tickets sold, no ppv sales, no fight. Don't bag The Man for trash talking next time.


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

I think its off


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

Mosley is MIA today


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sox said:


> Not a chance in hell this would be cancelled so close to fight day.


*"BOXER Shane Mosley is currently at the airport check in ready to leave Australia for the US". *

www.foxsports.com.au/other-sports/b...ading-back-to-us/story-e6frf5h3-1226744080111


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Notice when Mundines hip pocket isn't on the line he doesn't say shit........Im hearing it's likely cancellation from an inside source


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

Team Mosley are at the airport now. Flights booked to go home...no bluffing.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

http://www.smh.com.au/sport/boxing/shane-mosley-quits-fight-with-anthony-mundine-20131022-2vxpa.html


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Contents of the Fox article I posted earlier >>>

*BOXER Shane Mosley is currently at the airport check in ready to leave Australia for the US. *

Mosley has walked out on his upcoming bout with Anthony Mundine.

Negotiations failed to come up with a solution to issues between the parties.

Mosley was demanding a large chunk of his $1m purse be paid in advance to offset fears the fight would fizzle.

Mosley's management told the fighter to leave Australia last week .But a desperate plea from Jeff Fenech kept him in the country until Tuesday morning.

www.foxsports.com.au/other-sports/b...ading-back-to-us/story-e6frf5h3-1226744080111


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Well I'll be buggered...


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Wonder if they'll step on the plane. :think


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> LOL no trash talking from Mundine, no tickets sold, no ppv sales, no fight. Don't bag The Man for trash talking next time.


I doubt there'll be a next time.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Sergio Mora @*TheeLatinSnake*  Whether in the U.S or Australia #*Boxing* is, and always will be a "shady" sport. Dirty, dirty fighters in this business.

AMEN TO THAT!!!


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Mosley just checked through customs, leaves at 11am.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Spider said:


> I doubt there'll be a next time.


True.
If they can't sell tickets with the Sugarman in town, what hope do they have with another Argie?


----------



## Brigga (Sep 18, 2013)

Wow! Been hearing whispers here and there that the fight wasn't going ahead but this is massive news. Sad day for Aussie boxing, I feel for all the fighters on the undercard who have nothing to do with this rubbish.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1381658_10153377813345543_924235419_n.jpg


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> Sergio Mora @*TheeLatinSnake*  Whether in the U.S or Australia #*Boxing* is, and always will be a "shady" sport. Dirty, dirty fighters in this business.
> 
> AMEN TO THAT!!!


So Mora thinks that a sport that was run by the Mafia for 30 years is Shady. Fucking Genius.


----------



## Raff (Jun 25, 2013)

im alling publicity stunt, wether the fight happens now or in the new year, I believe this is hype, you don't think they would have sorted this shit out by now?


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Raff said:


> im alling publicity stunt, wether the fight happens now or in the new year, I believe this is hype, you don't think they would have sorted this shit out by now?


Yep, if its held in the new year there will be a stampede for tickets.atsch


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

rocco said:


> So Mora thinks that a sport that was run by the Mafia for 30 years is Shady. Fucking Genius.


you dont even make sense...some things change, some things dont. so what if mafia were involved in some areas of the boxing world 30 years ago and longer. boxing is a cesspit now. it might take the mafia to clean it up a bit. 30 years ago and longer boxing was much healthier.

so whats your point?


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Is that the end for Mundine?


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> you dont even make sense...some things change, some things dont. so what if mafia were involved in some areas of the boxing world 30 years ago and longer. boxing is a cesspit now. it might take the mafia to clean it up a bit. 30 years ago and longer boxing was much healthier.
> 
> so whats your point?


You just stated My Point. '' BOXING IS A CESSPIT NOW". I didn't need Mora to tell me boxing is one of the most corrupt sports in the world. How do you think boxing came to have as many organisations running it.


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Kel said:


> Is that the end for Mundine?


I'd say that's the end of Fenech and Wharton doing joint promotions.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

rocco said:


> How do you think boxing came to have as many organisations running it.


Mafia got lazy..


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> Mafia got lazy..


:yep :smile


----------



## Roscoe (May 23, 2013)

A total embarrassment for team mandy...........the final nail in the coffin for this imposter!


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

Roscoe said:


> A total embarrassment for team mandy...........the final nail in the coffin for this imposter!


Huh? Mundine is not running the show so why blame him for not paying the bills?


----------



## Roscoe (May 23, 2013)

C'mon Donkey do you seriously believe that............he's the fighter, he wants the fight to secure his legacy..........make it fucken happen


----------



## BQXPQR (May 23, 2013)

What a farce! Mundine was getting Ko'd anyway, watch him try to claim Shane "ran away rather than fight him"


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

> SHANE MOSLEY VS. ANTHONY MUNDINE IS OFF
> 
> BREACH OF CONTRACT FORCES MOSLEY TO WITHDRAW
> FROM OCT. 23 BOUT AGAINST ANTHONY MUNDINE
> ...


http://myemail.constantcontact.com/...NDINE.html?soid=1102055440350&aid=zL6HCOKy1So

Complete disgrace and embarressment. 1 day out from the fight.

Wonder what happened...


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

:lol:

Mundine has the reverse-Midas touch - everything turns to shit :yep

Sucked in to him, karma has a way of catching up with you and all the dodgy shit he's pulled to get his way- using his own scales, forcing opponents to come down in weight 1 week out from a fight, making his undercard fighters sell tickets, claiming robbery after Geale thrashing him, all the rubbish he spouts - has come home to roost :yep


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

As long as Chad Bennett v Jimrex Jaca goes ahead I think this can be salvaged folks.:deal


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Well thats it. The end of the career of Anthony Steven Mundine. It's been interesting and controversial right to the end.


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

Mosley it the one running away with his tails between his legs and Mundine is responsible? 

Mosley is playing a game of chicken which he cannot win. He is not entitled to an extra cent till he fulfils his part of the bargain, that is, fight. Walking away in these circumstances just opens him up to lawsuits which will bankrupt him. Just because he thinks he won't be paid in full, is no legal basis from walking away from a fight.

He has two choices.
1. Fight Mundine. Get paid $300k in escrow plus more.
2. Walk away. Lose the $300k. Pay for training camp. Pay for relocation expenses. Pay for lawsuits.


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> LOL no trash talking from Mundine, no tickets sold, no ppv sales, no fight. Don't bag The Man for trash talking next time.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Ah, Dinkyking, it's common now in Australia for the full purse to be put into escrow (in Victoria, 'the board holds the purse for all shows) several days before the fight.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> Mosley it the one running away with his tails between his legs and Mundine is responsible?
> 
> Mosley is playing a game of chicken which he cannot win. He is not entitled to an extra cent till he fulfils his part of the bargain, that is, fight. Walking away in these circumstances just opens him up to lawsuits which will bankrupt him. Just because he thinks he won't be paid in full, is no legal basis from walking away from a fight.
> 
> ...


 Serious question mate. Im not a huge fan of Mundine or Green for that matter but why do you think this type of thing happens with Mundine but not with GMP?


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Schaefer is blaming Vlad Wharton.

http://www.boxingtalk.com/pag/article.php?aid=25476


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Mosley and GBP are fools for ever considering a fight with this promotion. This has completely blown up in Vlads face. 

No doubt Mosley was promised something in writing. Vlads good for it later right??

Boxing in Australia is DEAD!


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Talk of the fight happening in 6 wks


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Serious question mate. Im not a huge fan of Mundine or Green for that matter but why do you think this type of thing happens with Mundine but not with GMP?


It's not a Boxa promotion, I can't recall a Boxa promotion that took a bath. Ellis V Mundine sold 7000 tickets plus PPV ffs. GMP did the Briggs fight, I think GMP lost money on the Tarver fight.

Now that Mundine and Green are gone, we can look forward to a massive revival in Aussie boxing with 38000 punters attending and massive PPV numbers sold,
but I wouldn't be holding my breath till that happens.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

I love how Dinkyking claims that Mosely, a respected ATG who has fought every one ever put in front of him, is all of a sudden "running away with his tail between his legs". "Honest Vlad" and Team Mundain, with their steller track records, couldn't possibly be of any fault.


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Kel said:


> Talk of the fight happening in 6 wks


Get in early and avoid the stampede.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> Mosley it the one running away with his tails between his legs and Mundine is responsible?
> 
> Mosley is playing a game of chicken which he cannot win. He is not entitled to an extra cent till he fulfils his part of the bargain, that is, fight. Walking away in these circumstances just opens him up to lawsuits which will bankrupt him. Just because he thinks he won't be paid in full, is no legal basis from walking away from a fight.
> 
> ...


Mosely refused to fight after money he'd been promised by the promoter Vlad Wharton ahead of the bout wasn't forthcoming.

Golden Boy Promotions chief executive Richard Schaefer said:

*"Mosley had no other option after the remaining $700,000 of his $1 million purse for the fight was not paid as required under the terms of the contract by 5pm Monday".*

http://news.smh.com.au/breaking-new...heads-home-after-cash-row-20131022-2vxp6.html


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

love him or hate the cunt, khoder wouldnt have failed like vlad has.


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Back to selling used cars for Vlad.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Paul Kent roasting Mundine & Nasser:


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Spider said:


> Mosely refused to fight after money he'd been promised by the promoter Vlad Wharton ahead of the bout wasn't forthcoming.
> 
> Golden Boy Promotions chief executive Richard Schaefer said:
> 
> ...


Fenech reckons he tipped in half a mill, and said he can virtually kiss it goodbye.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

rocco said:


> It's not a Boxa promotion, I can't recall a Boxa promotion that took a bath. Ellis V Mundine sold 7000 tickets plus PPV ffs. GMP did the Briggs fight, I think GMP lost money on the Tarver fight.
> 
> Now that Mundine and Green are gone, we can look forward to a massive revival in Aussie boxing with 38000 punters attending and massive PPV numbers sold,
> but I wouldn't be holding my breath till that happens.


 The Briggs,Siaca and Flores fights were farces and GMP may well of lost money on the Tarver fight but at least they went ahead. The end of Mundine-Green era is not necessarily a bad thing IMO. Others will get their day in the sun.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Will Mandy fight some dude from the local pub tomorrow night?


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> Mosley it the one running away with his tails between his legs and Mundine is responsible?
> 
> Mosley is playing a game of chicken which he cannot win. He is not entitled to an extra cent till he fulfils his part of the bargain, that is, fight. Walking away in these circumstances just opens him up to lawsuits which will bankrupt him. Just because he thinks he won't be paid in full, is no legal basis from walking away from a fight.
> 
> ...


:lol:

The deadline for the balance of $700k was yesterday afternoon at 5pm.

Mosley hasn't broken any part of the contract.

Try again.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

I also love how Fenich "allegedly" gave 'Honest Vlad' 500k and only 300k found its way into the account.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

rocco said:


> Fenech reckons he tipped in half a mill, and said he can virtually kiss it goodbye.


Fenech tipped in $300,000 in August, and that's the only thing that stopped Mosely pulling out then. Not sure how much more he's tipped in since, but I'm glad it's not my money.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> LOL no trash talking from Mundine, no tickets sold, no ppv sales, no fight. Don't bag The Man for trash talking next time.


lol, no trashtalking from Mundine = no tickets sold = no one gives a shit about his boxing ability, it's only his trashtalking that's gotten him this far.


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> The Briggs,Siaca and Flores fights were farces and GMP may well of lost money on the Tarver fight but at least they went ahead. The end of Mundine-Green era is not necessarily a bad thing IMO. Others will get their day in the sun.


Agree. But I don't think too many will need sunscreen. :smile


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

SHANE MOSLEY VS. ANTHONY MUNDINE IS OFF

BREACH OF CONTRACT FORCES MOSLEY TO WITHDRAW FROM OCT. 23 BOUT AGAINST ANTHONY MUNDINE

LOS ANGELES (October 21) - Scheduled to face Anthony Mundine at the Sydney Entertainment Centre in Australia on October 23, boxing superstar Sugar Shane Mosley will instead be going home after a breach of contract by the event's co-promoter, Millennium Events, prompting his withdrawal from the fight.

"I'm very disappointed with this turn of events because I was planning on making a big statement by beating Mundine, but I was left with no choice but to withdraw," said Shane Mosley. "The fans in Australia have welcomed me with open arms, and I hope to return to fight for them one day in better circumstances."

"It's unfortunate that this fight will not be taking place, and we apologize to all of Shane's Australian fans, but there are contracts in place for a reason, and when the terms are not adhered to, we have no choice but to protect our fighter, and that's what happened here," said Richard Schaefer, CEO of Golden Boy Promotions.

For media inquiries, contact:
Marylyn Aceves/Ramiro Gonzalez, Golden Boy Promotions: (213) 489-5631


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

rocco said:


> Agree. But I don't think too many will need sunscreen. :smile


 Look all Im saying is that Green mortgaged his own house to get the cash to get RJJ over here. Im not defending his opponents after RJJ but Mundine could of saved this fight even if he lost a bit of money. This is it for him. I agree alot of supporters of Mundine and Green won't embrace our other fighters but hopefully some will.


----------



## Roscoe (May 23, 2013)

Donkey you write absolute rubbish.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Fenech doing $500k :cheers....... bet Azumah Nelson won't be crying about that one :yep


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

500K buys a lot of wrist watches...........oops that's right.


----------



## Rooster4Life (May 22, 2013)

lets be honest, Mundine has been milking this sport for all its worth since Solomon 2, He could have made boxing big again but instead he chose the easy way and treated the boxing fans of this country like fools, with crappy fights along with worse undercards (NRL Players and such) this is the result of it, no one cares anymore and are tired of it, it sucks that Mosley wasted his time and i was un able to see him fight live but im kinda happy this happend, This sint a sign that boxing is dead in Aus, its a sign that everyone has woken up to the BS that is Anthony Mundine. Its going to take something big to help get boxing back on track but im happy the circus is over.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

You should all listen to what Francis75 said a week or two ago. I told you all that the fight would be cancelled and you could get refunds for your tickets from the point of purchase. Now learn your lesson and never discount what Francis says again.

I don't understand how they couldn't sell tickets to Mundine-Shane Mosely but sell tickets in the past for Mundine v an Argie bum. Great news that Fenech may have lost money on the fiasco.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Rooster4Life said:


> lets be honest, Mundine has been milking this sport for all its worth since Solomon 2, He could have made boxing big again but instead he chose the easy way and treated the boxing fans of this country like fools, with crappy fights along with worse undercards (NRL Players and such) this is the result of it, no one cares anymore and are tired of it, *it sucks that Mosley wasted his time *and i was un able to see him fight live but im kinda happy this happend, This sint a sign that boxing is dead in Aus, its a sign that everyone has woken up to the BS that is Anthony Mundine. Its going to take something big to help get boxing back on track but im happy the circus is over.


Mosely is the victim here, as he's the one who has had his contract breached. He may end up financially very well rewarded for the time he's "wasted".


----------



## Rooster4Life (May 22, 2013)

Spider said:


> Mosely is the victim here, as he's the one who has had his contract breached. He may end up financially very well rewarded for the time he's "wasted".


you misread, or i mis wrote, i meant mosley was the one that had his time wasted


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Does Mosely still keep the initial 300k that Fenech had to cough up ?


----------



## Rooster4Life (May 22, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Does Mosely still keep the initial 300k that Fenech had to cough up ?


idk but you can almost hear this while reading the story unfold


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> *I don't understand* how they couldn't sell tickets to Mundine-Shane Mosely but sell tickets in the past for Mundine v an Argie bum. Great news that Fenech may have lost money on the fiasco.


*I do....*


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Does Mosely still keep the initial 300k that Fenech had to cough up ?


The caterers will have to be re imbursed. 1600 pies don't come cheap.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

:lol: @ Mundine's big chance to get a fight with Mayweather gone over not paying Mosley his contracted amount :lol:


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

If the event was having financial troubles then imagine the poor menu's on offer for the corporates.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

And never won a legit world title..



> *IT'S OVER. Anthony Mundine has become Anthony Mundane. The trash talk and confected outrage, once so polarising and compelling, isn't even interesting anymore. *
> 
> So Mundine got desperate. You could smell his desperation this week in exactly the way you could no longer smell his opponents' fear when The Man stepped into the ring.
> 
> ...


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Rooster4Life said:


> you misread, or i mis wrote, i meant mosley was the one that had his time wasted


No. I was agreeing with you that he'd had his time wasted. I was just adding that he may end up being well rewarded for it - $$$


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Ty versus Dale would have sold the place out.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Thanks for the memories Oztralia.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

thanks for nothin shane.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

id back jeff horn to flog mundine.

pity he wont be called in as a late replacement..wont he?


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Spider said:


> Thanks for the memories Oztralia.


300k for sparring for a week. What a great fucking country, see you all soon.


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> id back jeff horn to flog mundine.
> 
> pity he wont be called in as a late replacement..wont he?


I'd back Alex to step up and save the day, as usual.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

At least Mundine has a rock solid rap singing career to fall back on.

"Education is important but big biceps are importanter."


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> At least Mundine has a rock solid rap singing career to fall back on.
> 
> "Education is important but big biceps are importanter."


:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

The first man to go from the BRW rich list to Cetrelink in descending order.


----------



## BQXPQR (May 23, 2013)

Will Mundine now be fighting for the WTF belt?


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> The Briggs,Siaca and Flores fights were farces and GMP may well of lost money on the Tarver fight but at least they went ahead. The end of Mundine-Green era is not necessarily a bad thing IMO. Others will get their day in the sun.


I fail to see how the flores fight was a farce? that was a great card and a sellout from what i remember, and a very good fight, flores weighed in at 195 to earn some more money and this was a non issue. I think boxing in aus is on the decline for a while untill we get a really stellar talent to capture the publics imaginations again.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

To be fair and honest Mundine has achieved more than I will in 5 lifetimes, I guess we are just critics of his methods. I (for one) openly said I wouldn't pay for this fight and now I wish I'd reconsidered.

-90 seconds of RJJ
-zero seconds of Mosely 
-Botha reckons we are cheats
-Two "multiple" Aussie world champions and we have no torch to pass for our next generation.

What the fuck just happened?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Apparently Main Event backflipped as well. Pretty much zero interest for the fight. To be fair, Mandy is kind of flogging a dead horse here. We as boxing fans have to keep half an ear out but I guess the public know better. Mundine is over and out


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

I dont see why the fight cant be rescheduled though..

Choc said at the press conference he will pay Shane under Boxa if the set a new date. 
Shane would take the fight as 1 mill is still much more then the 300k for Victor Ortiz.

it can still be sold to a degree... 
I think Vlad just mad a shit go over actually 'promoting' the fight!! the media for it was terrible. there was fuck all word about for public training sessions. 
As its been said Khoder would have done, and probly still could do, a better job!

Its bad for Jeff! all this talk about being happy he lost his money is nonsense! the man tried his best to keep Shane out here and put up his own money.
bet there'll be fuck all chance he ever puts forth money like that for another big name like Shane thus reducing our chances of seeing these kinda guys in Aus


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> I fail to see how the flores fight was a farce? that was a great card and a sellout from what i remember, and a very good fight, flores weighed in at 195 to earn some more money and this was a non issue. I think boxing in aus is on the decline for a while untill we get a really stellar talent to capture the publics imaginations again.


http://australianboxingforum.yuku.com/topic/6653/Green-vs-BJ-Flores-Nov-17?page=1#.UmYYghBJOM9

Post7. Robbie Peden. Plus check the records of Flores opponents Andy Sample,Ali Supreme,Chris Thomas,Matt Hicks etc padded record. Didn't see the U/C so can't comment on that. Not as bad as Siaca,Briggs but still a cherrypick IMO.






Flores was way too passive. When Green was on the ropes he did nothing.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> http://australianboxingforum.yuku.com/topic/6653/Green-vs-BJ-Flores-Nov-17?page=1#.UmYYghBJOM9
> 
> Post7. Robbie Peden. Plus check the records of Flores opponents Andy Sample,Ali Supreme,Chris Thomas,Matt Hicks etc padded record. Didn't see the U/C so can't comment on that. Not as bad as Siaca,Briggs but still a cherrypick IMO.
> 
> ...


I've read all of those before, peden is respected but a tad bitter imo and rightfully so too! do you think the catchweight was why flores was passive though? i think it was just because he was too scared of getting countered truthfully, he looked and acted the part when he was out here and put on a good fight, not a farce or cherrypick imo as he was ranked but each to their own. It is sad to see mosley walk out like this but as you said it says a lot about the promoters and people involved.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> I dont see why the fight cant be rescheduled though..
> 
> Choc said at the press conference he will pay Shane under Boxa if the set a new date.
> Shane would take the fight as 1 mill is still much more then the 300k for Victor Ortiz.
> ...


They'd only managed to sell 1,500 of the 9,000 seats they expected to sell.

The interest wasn't there. The money wasn't there. So Mosely wasn't there.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

@Sawspan No Green would beat Flores at the full CW limit he just isn't very good from what I seen(limited footage)and read before the fight. My original point in this thread was Greeny never has these issues when bringing big fights over here but Mundine does. Poor form for Mosley to keep the 300k though IMO.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

I had the scope about the 195lb Flores catchweight.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> @Sawspan No Green would beat Flores at the full CW limit he just isn't very good from what I seen(limited footage)and read before the fight. My original point in this thread was Greeny never has these issues when bringing big fights over here but Mundine does. Poor form for Mosley to keep the 300k though IMO.


Yeah fair enough i agree completely, he has done it twice with big name american fighters and he has managed to still come out even or maybe a little bit behind in the tarver fight from what i hear but nothing too substantial. Yeah it is pretty poor form to keep the money but if he is entitled to it all power to him i guess.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Contract was broken, bills have to be paid, money was in escrow so it isn't just a case of Mosely deciding to keep it, it doesn't work like that.


----------



## Raff (Jun 25, 2013)

Well if it's a breach of contract and he is entitled to compensation then why not keep the money till court settles it,? Yeah it sux for fenech, but imagine being Mosley, they get you out here, you bring your team, that would have costed him, plus his name was used, which is what he has, I'd probably keep it too


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Green on foxsports right now blasting mundine.


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Green on foxsports right now blasting mundine.


What did he say? op


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

From Fightnews >>>

According to Anthony Mundine and his team plan to follow Shane Mosley to the US in hopes of rescheduling the flight.

*"The fight is off for now, but it could be rescheduled. that's what we're working on*," Mundine said during a hastily called news conference at the Tony Mundine Gym in Sydney, Australia.

Meanwhile, Shane Mosley and his team are currently over the Pacific Ocean on Quantas flight 107. The plane is expected to arrive at LAX at around 6:45AM Wednesday morning.

*Despite not fighting, Mosley will pocket $300,000, which was paid in advance per the contract and was nonrefundable.
* 
He was due the balance of $700,000 before the fight, which promoter Wlad Warton was unable to produce.

Boxing Hall of Famer and legendary Australian world champion Jeff Fenech stated that he personally put up the money to get Mosley to fight in Australia. "I gave him $460,000," Fenech told AAP. "I certainly wouldn't have done that if I thought the fight wasn't going to go ahead because my guarantee was that when the fight went ahead, (with) the pay-per-view money and the pub and club money that I'd be paid back, but now it doesn't look like it&#8230;.Vlad Warton told me he needed $US300,000 as a start to getting here, then another $US100,000 for all his expenses, and a little more. So I accommodated for all that, and now they've gone home so I'm really left with nothing. It's going to be a little bit tough for a while."

http://www.fightnews.com/


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Green on foxsports right now blasting mundine.





Stiffjab said:


> What did he say? op


Yeah, go on...........


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

Jeff to make a comeback to join the hunt for a mayweather fight :rofl


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Green on foxsports right now blasting mundine.





Stiffjab said:


> Jeff to make a comeback to join the hunt for a mayweather fight :rofl


:lol: This debacle just gets better by the moment.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Haha Jeff will be on Celebrity Big Brother in a pillow fight trying to get his money back. Angry Anderson could take him out I reckon.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

WAs Fenech co promoting with that Wharton bum ? Why else would Fenech cough up his money ?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

I've heard from a reliable source that perhaps Mr. Fenich, once again, is talking some bullshit.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

*What do you mean I've done my 300 grand.*


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Green on foxsports right now blasting mundine.





Spider said:


> *What do you mean I've done my 300 grand!?*


:rofl :bowdown Nice. And what's with the ever changing avatars, Spidey?


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

:happy Is that Jeff's hand trying to rub Sugar's nuts back into the country?


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I've heard from a reliable source that perhaps Mr. Fenich, once again, is talking some bullshit.


Whats the angle Dale ? Tell us all the story ?


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Good enough to all concerned if the truth is being spoken here , the money grabbing cunts dragging shot ATG fighters to their back yard to cop a tune up like Roy did deserve every misfortune that can befall a fella , seriously how any legit boxing fan could buy into this bullshit is just wrong as well .


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Good enough to all concerned if the truth is being spoken here , the money grabbing cunts dragging shot ATG fighters to their back yard to cop a tune up like Roy did deserve every misfortune that can befall a fella , seriously how any legit boxing fan could buy into this bullshit is just wrong as well .


Mate, hindsight is a wonderful thing but RJJ was seen to be a legit favourite against green especially after the performance beforehand dominating lacy, of course now we know he was extremely shot, as well as the money that was put on the line just to get the guy out here, including mortgaging ones house which green did just to get roy on the plane, seems like a bit of a harsh standpoint especially 4 years later to tell the truth.

Green just stated that he thinks it might be part of a publicity stunt to sell more tickets in 6 weeks time, and that mundine is a bit of an idiot for promising this fight and failing to put up the money or the promotion himself, when he had promoted 45 of his 49 fights.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

How can anyone seriously blame Mosley? If you were called out to do a job and when you got there the guy who ordered for you to come said "Erm sorry about this but I can't pay you, I thought I'd have the money but it turns out I don't," would you still do the job anyway? No you wouldn't. You'd do what Mosley's done and say "I'm going home then mate, don't waste my time."

Mundine is finished. Nobody outside of Australia ever cared about him anyway and it looks like even you Aussies aren't interested in him anymore. The rematch with Geale was pretty much last chance saloon for him and he got thrashed. He's in dreamland if he ever seriously thought he could get a fight with Mayweather, Floyd has probably never even heard of him!


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Mate, hindsight is a wonderful thing but RJJ was seen to be a legit favourite against green especially after the performance beforehand dominating lacy, of course now we know he was extremely shot, as well as the money that was put on the line just to get the guy out here, including mortgaging ones house which green did just to get roy on the plane, seems like a bit of a harsh standpoint especially 4 years later to tell the truth.
> 
> Green just stated that he thinks it might be part of a publicity stunt to sell more tickets in 6 weeks time, and that mundine is a bit of an idiot for promising this fight and failing to put up the money or the promotion himself, when he had promoted 45 of his 49 fights.


Disagree mate , Roy's win v a ruined Lacy was no indication as to Roy still being a top class fighter , just as Calzaghes "win "over Roy means nowt , the guy was there taking a beating on both occasions just for the cash , I will give Green credit for pulling Wlod down there though as we all knew he wasn't finished despite him having personal problems before he left for Aus , I stand by my original comment and this thing with Mosley just adds to my belief , start getting live dogs down under or forget it .


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Disagree mate , Roy's win v a ruined Lacy was no indication as to Roy still being a top class fighter , just as Calzaghes "win "over Roy means nowt , the guy was there taking a beating on both occasions just for the cash , I will give Green credit for pulling Wlod down there though as we all knew he wasn't finished despite him having personal problems before he left for Aus , I stand by my original comment and this thing with Mosley just adds to my belief , *start getting live dogs down under or* *forget it* .


Amen Josey.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Amen Josey.


Not to mention bringing a la carte chefs with them , for the neglected corporates of course Francis . Dam heathens some of these promoters by the sounds of it .


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> :rofl :bowdown Nice. And what's with the ever changing avatars, Spidey?


Had the Spider Jerusalem avi for ages. Tried the Chopper Read one. Sick of it inside an hour. Then I cracked a big woody mate and have had it ever since :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

In the Herald Sun this morning Vlad Warton claims he thought Shane Mosely was *"having a nervous breakdown" *and was concerned that he *"was going to get extorted"* if he paid Mosely prior to the fight.

> If you were worried about paying Mosely prior to the fight Vlad perhaps you shouldn't have entered into a contract whereby you were expected (and expecting) to have to pay Mosely prior to the fight:



Spider said:


> SHANE MOSLEY VS. ANTHONY MUNDINE IS OFF
> 
> BREACH OF CONTRACT FORCES MOSLEY TO WITHDRAW FROM OCT. 23 BOUT AGAINST ANTHONY MUNDINE
> 
> ...


>>> The reality is the fight wasn't selling Vlad. Everybody knows that :yep


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

This APP report from the Newcastle Herald seems to be a good summary of events >>>

*POOR ticket sales and a disappointing take-up on TV pay-per-view were the main factors behind Anthony Mundine's WBA light-middleweight contest with Shane Mosley being scrapped.*

Fewer than 2000 tickets were sold for the bout, which was due to take place at the Sydney Entertainment Centre on Wednesday night.

*There was also slow pre-fight interest from Main Event TV customers, which led to promoter Vlad Warton being unable to find the money to pay Mosley the $700,000 he was promised before stepping into the ring.*

Warton had already forked out $300,000 to the 42-year-old to get him to Sydney in addition to paying for his entourage to stay at the plush Star Casino Hotel for the three weeks in the lead-up to the fight.

*The rest of the $1million purse was due to be paid on Monday evening, but after the Las Vegas-based Warton's Millennium Events company failed to stump up the cash, Mosley was ordered by his management group, Golden Boy Promotions, to fly back to Los Angeles.*

Warton, who formerly managed Australian world welterweight champion Kostya Tszyu, was lying low yesterday and did not return calls.

*Boxing great Jeff Fenech was persuaded by Warton to help put on the fight but is now out of pocket $460,000 and said he was unaware the former three-weight world champion was due to be paid before lacing up his gloves.*

''I was just trying to be nice,'' Fenech said. ''Vlad Warton told me he needed $US300,000 as a start to get him here, then another $US100,000 for all his expenses, and a little more. So I accommodated for all that, and now they've gone home, so I'm really left with nothing.

*''I gave him $460,000. I certainly wouldn't have done that if I thought the fight wasn't going to go ahead, because my guarantee was that when the fight went ahead the pay-per-view money and the pub and club money that I'd be paid back, but now it doesn't look like it.''*

Mundine was devastated at missing out on the chance to test himself against one of the top fighters of the past 15 years, having finally made the 70kg limit yesterday morning just hours before the weigh-in.

It was also the first time in his 45-fight career that Khoder Nasser had not promoted one of his bills. The pair now plan to fly to the US this week to try to salvage the contest.

''We will do all we can to try and bring this promotion back to life in our hands ... and we're already in talks with Golden Boy Promotions,'' Nasser said.

''Anthony is devastated and has waited all his career to fight someone of this stature and someone who has been in the mix with the best fighters over the last five years.

''All I can say is that the fight came about because Vlad Warton was able to deliver Shane Mosley, and that was too good an offer to ignore.

''We thought this man could deliver but, at the last minute, it hasn't happened.''

Mundine said he hoped his credibility would not be damaged because of the farce and was confident of taking on Mosley before Christmas.

''December would be a great date,'' he said. ''I'll fly to LA myself and speak to Sugar man to man and give him my word and a bank cheque, if need be, for the amount he was going to get paid in the first place.'' AAP

http://www.theherald.com.au/story/1858424/mundine-mosley-fight-ditched/?cs=12


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

fuck sake I wish I went to Aus 40 years back when I had half a chance with my lead right , I'd obviously be minted now .


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Agree. Not the same. Roy was considered in form when he took on Green.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Agree. Not the same. Roy was considered in form when he took on Green.


Mate you gotta be pissed drunk if you think Roy was all that


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Agree. Not the same. Roy was considered in form when he took on Green.


I don't think RJJ was considered 'in form' by anyone, but most felt he still had enough to paste Danny.

Which in fact is actually similar to what this fight was. Most seemed to think that Shane would have pasted Mandy too.

So in reality how are these farce fights, or different?
To me a farce fight is one which is considered a gross mismatch prior to fight by the majority.


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Agree. Not the same. Roy was considered in form when he took on Green.


Shane Mosley just beat and up and coming young 23 year old and did it convincingly.... He would still beat many many fighters, HE has fought the absolute best of the best in his past 5 or 6 fights


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

RJJ was a firm favourite to beat Green, and Green's win was considered an upset.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

If Roy doesn't take that temple shot early in the Green fight when he was still cold, I have no doubt Roy would've boxed his ears off come rds 3,4,5 and so on


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Spider said:


> RJJ was a firm favourite to beat Green, and Green's win was considered an upset.


This. I can't understand the memory issues the lads on here have.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Good enough to all concerned if the truth is being spoken here , the money grabbing cunts dragging shot ATG fighters to their back yard to cop a tune up like Roy did deserve every misfortune that can befall a fella , seriously how any legit boxing fan could buy into this bullshit is just wrong as well .


 Mosley is not prime JW but I think he would beat Mundine easily. His losses to Pac(fighter of the decade),Mayweather(undefeated P4P#1)and Canelo make him the best fighter Mundine has fought for a long time.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Agree. Not the same. Roy was considered in form when he took on Green.


 He had beaten a Lacy who's main weapon his left hook was fucked in the Tsypko fight,Sheika and Tito who had not fought for several years before Roy. Shane's losses and the fact he wasn't KO'd by far superior fighters are on par with Roy's victories against tomato cans. Don't get me wrong I still bought Green-RJJ and put a measly $20 on it at $3.50 which only paid for the PPV so I wasn't that confident but Roy couldn't be considered in form.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

suddenly the news is full of mundine again, forums are talking about mundine again, all for a fight that never happened. Suddenly the fight has some media interest. The only problem is Mosley is sheduled to fight Ortiz in December.

First Mundine had the fight and no coverage.

Now he has the coverage but no fight.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> First Mundine had the fight and no coverage.
> 
> Now he has the coverage but no fight.


I like your work :lol:


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Either Mundine is a real piece of work or he's got no money left

Fancy a report in the paper saying Mundine will rely on SBW and Quade Cooper to help fund a Mosley fight in December. Is this cunt taking the piss out of his mates now??? Fund it yourself Mundine, didn't you make plenty of money over the last 12yrs?

Anyone else find this strange?


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

selfish, tight, cunt.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Kel said:


> Either Mundine is a real piece of work or he's got no money left
> 
> Fancy a report in the paper saying Mundine will rely on SBW and Quade Cooper to help fund a Mosley fight in December. Is this cunt taking the piss out of his mates now??? Fund it yourself Mundine, didn't you make plenty of money over the last 12yrs?
> 
> Anyone else find this strange?


 Very strange indeed. Maybe he's broke,maybe someone has embezzled his money,maybe he hasn't paid his taxes. If RJJ went broke and owed the IRS money with all the he made nothing surprises me. Plus Khoder looks shifty wouldn't surprise me if he's broke.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Khoder wanted domestic fights for the bucks. Mundine wanted international stardom. They split.
Now it seems they need the domestic dollars to buy the international star. 
The only domestic dollar is Green and if they don't want that fight, you'd better settle for the $200k on offer for the stardom you want in the US. If Khoder is going to be in charge of mundine then he can't afford to have him fighting for less than a million. Too many greedy fingers in that pie.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Nasser is the Col. Tom Parker to Mundine's Elvis :yep


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> He had beaten a Lacy who's main weapon his left hook was fucked in the Tsypko fight,Sheika and Tito who had not fought for several years before Roy. Shane's losses and the fact he wasn't KO'd by far superior fighters are on par with Roy's victories against tomato cans. Don't get me wrong I still bought Green-RJJ and put a measly $20 on it at $3.50 which only paid for the PPV so I wasn't that confident but Roy couldn't be considered in form.


Look this is a fair assessment and i think mosley would have towelled mundine up accordingly. But i do think josey especially here is downgrading how big that win was especially down here, in terms of the upset and the magnitude.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Sox said:


> I don't think RJJ was considered 'in form' by anyone, but most felt he still had enough to paste Danny.
> 
> Which in fact is actually similar to what this fight was. Most seemed to think that Shane would have pasted Mandy too.
> 
> ...


The reality is Sox your dragging shot fighters down under to get pasted and it's gut wrenching as fuck to your average boxing fan not to mention your support for mis matches involving novice fighters from Asia with made up records Mosley didn't fight down under so let's dismiss that one as a Mundine publicity stunt aye , Fenech beating up on a 93 year old Nelson ring any bells to you guys ?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Look this is a fair assessment and i think mosley would have towelled mundine up accordingly. But i do think josey especially here is downgrading how big that win was especially down here, in terms of the upset and the magnitude.


 As I said Green was paying $3.50 RJJ $1.33 so it was an upset/against the odds win.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Bullshit Green paid to beat a legend to become a legend in his own and his bum boys eyes , it's wrong seeing guys so cock a hoop jumping into pools with worthless trinkets in celebration of buying a guy like Roy . Gut wrenching


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Bullshit Green paid to beat a legend to become a legend in his own and his bum boys eyes , it's wrong seeing guys so cock a hoop jumping into pools with worthless trinkets in celebration of buying a guy like Roy . Gut wrenching


Mate it was B-Hop who coined that phrase and none of greens fans on here use that at all. As i said before, green was the underdog, and was by no means a spring chicken, the guy was 36 himself, i fail to see how this wasnt a fair matchup at all? nobody is lauding his "IBO" world title, but the fac tof the matter is that it was considered a fair fight and the underdog won.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> The reality is Sox your dragging shot fighters down under to get pasted and it's gut wrenching as fuck to your average boxing fan


That's not the reality at all.
RJJ was the red hot favorite against Green.

Sure, RJJ was a shadow of his former self, however Green was never even remotely close to a prime RJJ. So the playing field was fairly close in 2009.

The fact that RJJ got starched early is IMO pretty fortunate for Green, for as Kel said, RJJ once in the rhythm, would probably have taken Green to school.

In any case, I'm an average boxing fan and it wasn't gut wrenching for me.


> not to mention your support for mis matches involving novice fighters from Asia with made up records


Who's support? 
I certainly don't support those fights. 
What have they got to do with RJJ and Mosley coming out?


> Mosley didn't fight down under so let's dismiss that one as a Mundine publicity stunt aye ,


Or just one big fuck up.


> Fenech beating up on a 93 year old Nelson ring any bells to you guys ?


Yeh, what about it?

We all know it was stupid, but what does that have to do with Green VS RJJ and Mandy VS Mosley?

You of all people should understand the money is simply not here to support live opponents in our backyard.
This seems to be the only way to lure big names out, and I don't believe it's all that bad if done right, RJJ and Tarver being 2 examples. Mosley could have been a 3rd if managed right.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Bullshit Green paid to beat a legend to become a legend in his own and his bum boys eyes , it's wrong seeing guys so cock a hoop jumping into pools with worthless trinkets in celebration of buying a guy like Roy . Gut wrenching


They did carry on like tools I agree and the fact he called Mundine an irrelevant pissant after he beat Roy only to call him out with a bullshit charity offer 3 months later was cringeworthy. But even in Australia Green was given no chance. See below article.

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/sp...ns-safest-option/story-e6freygr-1225805929351

So it was a credible win for Green. I know Joe copped stick for fighting Roy in 2008 by many people so I can see where your coming from seeing as Green fought an older version than Joe did yet copped no flak but it's different here in Oz and Danny wasn't as highly regarded as Joe.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

*Jeff Fenech slams Anthony Mundine after losing $500k on cancelled fight *

JEFF Fenech lost $500,000 on what he now claims is an irrefutable truth: Anthony Mundine is the most hated Australian ever.

Mundine is today at the centre of a sporting gaffe to rival Fine Cotton and Trevor Chappell bowling underarm after US great Shane Mosley sensationally withdrew from tonight's scheduled bout at the Sydney Entertainment Centre.

The controversial Redfern fighter has also been labelled "a bullshit artist" by Fenech after yesterday claiming little knowledge of what the Australian fight great had done to help save the fight, including a $350,000 cash payment when Mosley first threatened to walk in August.

*Asked at a press conference if he felt sorry for the Marrickville Mauler, who all up has lost half-a-million dollars, Mundine laughed and said no.*

* "And, look, he can say what he likes,'' Fenech said last night. "I now realise Anthony Mundine is the most hated Australian ever*

"This fight, he just couldn't sell it. Nobody cares anymore. I'm sure he thinks he will come out of this okay, but you saw his press conference, it was typical Mundine bullshit.

"He knew exactly what I'd done for this fight because we spoke about it. Often. I'm not worried about the money but when so many people helped him get to a bloke he never could've on his own . . . classless."

Fenech revealed he was in his backyard on Monday night, about to fire up a barbecue, when he learned one of the most embarrassing gaffe's in Australian sports history was already underway.

"I'd invited Sergio Mora, the sparring partner for Shane Mosley, over for dinner," he says. "He walked into my backyard, shook my hand and said 'Jeff, we're going home first thing tomorrow'.

"Sergio knew I'd put up $500,000 and wanted to let me know. So what do you do . . . we sat down and had a barbecue."

Mosley jetted out of Sydney early yesterday after agreed payments on his $1 million purse were not met. The dramatic disappearance topped a shambolic 15 months involving the US great, Mundine and embattled fight promoter Vlad Warton.

Seen as something of a 'Last Chance Saloon' for both fighters, the Sydney bout was first hatched last July - when Mundine linked with Warton for his US debut against American journeyman Bronco McKart.

While that bout drew only 286 paying customers, for an embarrassing $15,000 gate, the pair left Las Vegas talking dollar signs and a date with Mosley. And Warton, to his credit, made it happen.

Yet still the fight needed cash.

Enter Fenech.

With Warton unable to find a major sponsor, and Mosley already threatening to walk in August, Fenech generously stepped in and placed $350,000 into an escrow account.

"And now you've got Anthony coming out to say he'll save the day,'' Fenech laughs. "But why didn't he put the money up this week? He could be fighting now.

www.heraldsun.com.au/sport/boxing-m...-cancelled-fight/story-fni2urrv-1226744836562


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Sox said:


> That's not the reality at all.
> RJJ was the red hot favorite against Green.
> 
> Sure, RJJ was a shadow of his former self, however Green was never even remotely close to a prime RJJ. So the playing field was fairly close.
> ...


Red hot favourite ? The fix could have been in after Mundine weighing himself in his hotel room nothing would surprise me in Australian boxing mate , we will revisit this thread when the inevitable happens and some old time ledgend is killed down under just so some never was can say he become the ledgend when he beat the ledgend ..


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Red hot favourite ? The fix could have been in after Mundine weighing himself in his hotel room nothing would surprise me in Australian boxing mate , we will revisit this thread when the inevitable happens and some old time ledgend is killed down under just so some never was can say he become the ledgend when he beat the ledgend ..


Again, B-Hop coined that phrase before jones jr vs green, so stop using it pointedly to make snide remarks in relation to green. You seem a bit bitter of late josey i much prefer your happy go lucky former style.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Red hot favourite ?


Yes, exactly that.
Not many people gave Green a chance.


> The fix could have been in after Mundine weighing himself in his hotel room


Maybe, maybe not.
Personally I doubt it. Perhaps I'm a bit more optimistic than you.


> nothing would surprise me in Australian boxing mate


Like it's so different any where else... atsch


> , we will revisit this thread when the inevitable happens and some old time ledgend is killed down under just so some never was can say he become the ledgend when he beat the ledgend ..


You having a bad day Josey, or on the turps again?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Again, B-Hop coined that phrase before jones jr vs green, so stop using it pointedly to make snide remarks in relation to green. *You seem a bit bitter of late josey i much prefer your happy go lucky former style.*


I was thinking exactly the same thing... :lol:


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Agree. Not the same. Roy was considered in form when he took on Green.


Roy had been shot to shit for 5 yrs before the Grinning Greeny fight. Any knowledgeable fan knows that.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Tough luck Jeff Fenech. You gambled that 300k-500k in the hope you would be paid back with more $$$$ if the fight was a success. You're a dumb fuck.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Sox said:


> I was thinking exactly the same thing... :lol:


Fellas we all have bad days , as it happens I went out last night and got shit faced for the first time in a while and I got a head on me today like Holyhead but it dosent distract from the fact Geeen beat up a shot to shit ( regardless of what the bookies said) Roy Jones Jr .


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Fellas we all have bad days , as it happens I went out last night and got shit faced for the first time in a while and I got a head on me today like Holyhead but it dosent distract from the fact Geeen beat up a shot to shit ( regardless of what the bookies said) Roy Jones Jr .


Well mate i guess you were in the minority who knew that green would spectacularly ko a well past it but still heavy favoured rjj, i assume you won a lot of money on it, seeing as you were so sure?


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Well mate i guess you were in the minority who knew that green would spectacularly ko a well past it but still heavy favoured rjj, i assume you won a lot of money on it, seeing as you were so sure?


No i wouldn't bet on anything involving an Australian fighter as I feel the sport is even more bent & dirty down there than it is here . And that's saying something .


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Australian boxing is disgustingly corrupt.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

> "And now you've got Anthony coming out to say he'll save the day,'' Fenech laughs. "But why didn't he put the money up this week? He could be fighting now.


nail on the head.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> The reality is Sox your dragging shot fighters down under to get pasted and it's gut wrenching as fuck to your average boxing fan not to mention your support for mis matches involving novice fighters from Asia with made up records Mosley didn't fight down under so let's dismiss that one as a Mundine publicity stunt aye , Fenech beating up on a 93 year old Nelson ring any bells to you guys ?


absolutely true.

aus boxing is a snake pit. cunt of a sport run by cunts. once was the sweet science..


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> nail on the head.


The fight couldn't be saved. It was a financial disaster for any one involved. 1600 seats sold 24 hours before weigh in and fuck all PPV. They needed 9000 seats and 80,000 PPVs to make a profit. You can say what you like about Mundine but no one was going to save that debacle.
Vlad had mis calculated how much damage Mundine did to himself after the 2nd Geale fight. Even Choc's supporters could see he is shot, and to carry on as if he was was robbed was cringeworthy. I backed Choc to beat Geale in both fights, but I honestly think Shane would have KOed him in under 5 easy.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Spider said:


> *Jeff Fenech slams Anthony Mundine after losing $500k on cancelled fight *
> 
> JEFF Fenech lost $500,000 on what he now claims is an irrefutable truth: Anthony Mundine is the most hated Australian ever.
> 
> ...


someone will lose blood over this....


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Mate you gotta be pissed drunk if you think Roy was all that


Its a state that I do love to be in, but was stone cold sober for that one unfortunately. So maybe was considered in form was going a bit far but I don't think the consensus was that he was shot....till after Green iced him.


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Jun 8, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> The reality is Sox your dragging shot fighters down under to get pasted and it's gut wrenching as fuck to your average boxing fan not to mention your support for mis matches involving novice fighters from Asia with made up records Mosley didn't fight down under so let's dismiss that one as a Mundine publicity stunt aye , Fenech beating up on a 93 year old Nelson ring any bells to you guys ?


Realistically Jose, all the biggest and most prestigious fights in the world are all held on the weekends.
But the Australians have been honing their ring craft by watching Tuesday or Wednesday night BIG TITLE FIGHTS for as long as the tabloid reading Rugby League fans can remember now. 
This time of year in Australia, Footy seasons finished, Cricket hasn't started yet.
Boxing on a fucking wednesday in Sydney and they cant sell a bloody ticket.


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Innocent Bystander said:


> Realistically Jose, all the biggest and most prestigious fights in the world are all held on the weekends.
> But the Australians have been honing their ring craft by watching Tuesday or Wednesday night BIG TITLE FIGHTS for as long as the tabloid reading Rugby League fans can remember now.
> This time of year in Australia, Footy seasons finished, Cricket hasn't started yet.
> Boxing on a fucking wednesday in Sydney and they cant sell a bloody ticket.


The ticket sales had nothing to do with being a Wednesday night. Mundine v Green had 37000 attend on a Wednesday night with no title at stake.
The biggest game of Rugby League of the season is held on a Wednesday night, go figure.
The fight didn't sell because the promoter was a fucking idiot and most punters realise that Mundine is shot.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Innocent Bystander said:


> Realistically Jose, all the biggest and most prestigious fights in the world are all held on the weekends.
> 
> Boxing on a fucking wednesday in Sydney and they cant sell a bloody ticket.


Two of the biggest fights in Australian boxing history - Mundine vs Green and Geale vs Mundine II - were both held on Wednesday nights in Sydney.

The fact nobody wanted to know about this fight had nothing to do with the venue or the day of the week it was scheduled for.

They were budgeting on selling 9,000 tickets and 80,000 pay per views, and the results only a day out from the fight were ticket sales of 1,500 and 1,000 buys of Visionstream atsch


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

The funny thing was me and 2 or 3 mates were going to do a walk up to the fight, given there were murmurs about that good tickets were still available and the chance of a discount on premium seats..... We were going to hang out at the pub for most of the undercard and turn up for the last 2 fights. I wonder how many others were thinking like that?


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

It would take another 3,000 "walk ups " probably mate , promoting is a quick way to do ya bollocks Kel trust me I've been fucked a few times thinking with my heart instead if my cabbage , I think the right decision was made by the promotors but would be surpassed if Jeff f had lost the amount of sausage he's claiming , either that or he's as thick as a Cardiff Echo boys scarf .


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

I believe Fenech is talking some shit, Josie, he may have put some money up, he may have even lost a little, but c'mon, where's Fenech gonna pluck a lazy half mil from?


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Word up Dale son , you know the score right enough . I'm trying to be polite here in what i say mate


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Funny to see Mosley suggesting he thought Fenech might have influenced the judges if the fight went ahead because he'd tipped so much cash into the fight :lol:

If only he knew that Fenech hates Mundine more than anyone else in Australia and if he'd done any influencing it would most certainly have been in Sugar's favour :lol:


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Again, B-Hop coined that phrase before jones jr vs green, so stop using it pointedly to make snide remarks in relation to green. You seem a bit bitter of late josey i much prefer your happy go lucky former style.


Sorry mate working 200 clicks from my beautiful wife kids and grandson and dragging on an electric smoke , I ain't in the best possible place here at this moment in time . People try talking to me and I get my back up like an angry fucking cat at the best of times .


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Sorry mate working 200 clicks from my beautiful wife kids and grandson and dragging on an electric smoke , I ain't in the best possible place here at this moment in time . People try talking to me and I get my back up like an angry fucking cat at the best of times .


No apologies needed mate a healthy discussion is all that it was with different opinions, nothing personal at all! hopefully the days roll past qucik and you can get back home to your family soon.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

*What a fucking circus >>>*

*SUGAR Shane Mosley has likened Australian boxing to "the mafia days" - an indication of just how far the sport has tumbled in the past decade. *

As revealed exclusively by The Daily Telegraph, ageing US great Mosley walked out on his Sydney fight with Anthony Mundine - scheduled for last night - after remaining payments on his $1 million purse were not met. Asked about the debacle upon returning to Los Angeles, Mosley compared the Australian fight scene to being "like the mafia days" - admitting to fearing the Mundine fight was set be swayed by dodgy referees, officials and illegal betting.

*One of the greatest fighters of the modern era also confirmed reports in The Daily Telegraph today that he would NOT be returning for a proposed card, to be promoted by Team Mundine, in Brisbane on December 4. *

"It seems like they're still behind the times with their boxing - it's like the mafia days,'' future Hall of Famer Mosley said.

*"I'm hearing that people watch the judges; they're sitting behind them looking at them while they mark their scores and shit. *

"Their commission is not really strong like ours, so it's like anything goes. That's what I kept hearing."

Mosley said he was not convinced he would be paid the rest of his purse and added: "And then the referees and judges; I don't know who they were.

"I was like, 'Naw, y'all crazy. Y'all trippin'. So I was instructed to get on the plane and get my ass back because it ain't happening.

"Mosley also said he feared "being stiffed" when members of Team Mundine phoned him at Sydney airport, shortly before he departed, claiming they now had the $700,000 still owed to him.

"Even up until the fight, they didn't have the money," he said.

"I'm at the airport and Anthony Mundine's manager was trying to call me, but he ended up getting (partner) Bella (Gonzalez) on the phone. He's telling her, 'Tell Shane don't leave. We have the $700,000 now'.

"Bella was like, 'We're about to board the plane right now'. We're at the airport, bags ready to go, and he's talking about don't leave.

"It was contracted that they have it 10 days before the fight. I waited 10, 9 all the way to 3 days before the fight, and they still didn't have the money.

*"It's a breach of contract. Vlad (Warton) and Millenium breached the contract. We tried; Golden Boy (Promotions) tried ... We were about to get stiffed." Mosley said embattled promoter Warton had promised to have the $700,000 still owing on his purse paid 10 days before the fight. *

"They were supposed to give me $700,000 before I entered the ring 10 days before the fight," he said. Shane Mosley's walk out on Anthony Mundine isn't the first time professional boxing has descended into farce, with a number of incidents in recent year's tarnishing the sport's reputation.

"He (Warton) couldn't be found. He was trying to get the money, the $700,000. So what was going on is he wouldn't answer them until the last minute.

"And by the way, they only sold 1500 seats, and that was like a day before the weigh-in, so that means that they didn't even have enough to pay me let alone Anthony Mundine, so what are they gonna pay?"

Mosley said he was unaware until later than the $300,000 he was paid was provided by Australian fight legend Jeff Fenech, who is out of pocket about $460,000 from the failed bout. Mosley said the payment plan seemed shady from the outset. "They're talking about a line of credit and then Jeff threw some money up, so he has an investment in it, and then you have this other guy who's going to pay a little bit, $200,000," he said.

www.foxsports.com.au/other-sports/b...y-e6frf5h3-1226745923894#sthash.zjCC7KFg.dpuf


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

BT: I saw somewhere that Anthony Mundine said he was going to come out to LA and hopefully talk you into rescheduling the fight at a later date; maybe in December. Are you still open to fighting Mundine or have you decided to move on at this point?

SM: I mean, I'd rather him come out here and fight. I'm not thinking about going back out to Australia and messing with the timezone; I don't have time for that. I'm still struggling right now trying to get back to US time. If you watch the fight with Rigoberto Alvarez and Mundine, he looks like he's in slow motion. I was like, "Damn. Why he look like this?" He was jetlagged or the timezone messes you up for real if you're not used to that. You look like you're all drugged up trying to fight out there. Just watch the fight with Rigoberto and Mundine. It looked like they drugged him. That's how bad it is. So I would rather him come out here and fight on my terms and on my turf because over there, it seems like they're still behind the times with their boxing. It's almost like the mafia days. I'm hearing that people watch the judges; they're sitting behind them looking at them while they mark their scores and shit. If you don't have like the IBF or...Daniel Geale had the IBF officials out there and they went out there to Australia and actually worked the fight and judged the fight. Now, if you just have them, I don't know how it is out there because they don't really have a commission. Their commission is not really strong like ours, so it's like anything goes. That's what I kept hearing. Everybody was like, "Oh yeah, you gotta watch this; you gotta do that." I'm like, damn, it's that bad? I really gotta knock him out, and they don't got my money? Aw, naw! I'ma knock him out and not get paid; hell naw! You know what? I love to fight and I would've did it, but J was like, "Man, jump on the plane." Josh was like, "Man, they talking about a line of credit. That's a promissory not to a promise." The bank was promising that as soon as the pay-per-views come in, I get the first $500,000. Now, on top of that, how is Anthony going to get paid? It was just whack. And then the referees and judges; I don't know who they were. I think they were Aborigine refs and judges or something. It was bootleg. I was like, "Naw, y'all crazy. Y'all trippin'." So I was instructed to get on the plan and get my ass back because it ain't happening.


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

What else did he expect from a nation of convicts?


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

whipsy said:


> BT: I saw somewhere that Anthony Mundine said he was going to come out to LA and hopefully talk you into rescheduling the fight at a later date; maybe in December. Are you still open to fighting Mundine or have you decided to move on at this point?
> 
> SM: I mean, I'd rather him come out here and fight. I'm not thinking about going back out to Australia and messing with the timezone; I don't have time for that. I'm still struggling right now trying to get back to US time. If you watch the fight with Rigoberto Alvarez and Mundine, he looks like he's in slow motion. I was like, "Damn. Why he look like this?" He was jetlagged or the timezone messes you up for real if you're not used to that. You look like you're all drugged up trying to fight out there. Just watch the fight with Rigoberto and Mundine. It looked like they drugged him. That's how bad it is. So I would rather him come out here and fight on my terms and on my turf because over there, it seems like they're still behind the times with their boxing. It's almost like the mafia days. *I'm hearing that people watch the judges; they're sitting behind them looking at them while they mark their scores and shit. If you don't have like the IBF or...Daniel Geale had the IBF officials out there and they went out there to Australia and actually worked the fight and judged the fight. *Now, if you just have them, I don't know how it is out there because they don't really have a commission. Their commission is not really strong like ours, so it's like anything goes. That's what I kept hearing. Everybody was like, "Oh yeah, you gotta watch this; you gotta do that." I'm like, damn, it's that bad? I really gotta knock him out, and they don't got my money? Aw, naw! I'ma knock him out and not get paid; hell naw! You know what? I love to fight and I would've did it, but J was like, "Man, jump on the plane." Josh was like, "Man, they talking about a line of credit. That's a promissory not to a promise." The bank was promising that as soon as the pay-per-views come in, I get the first $500,000. Now, on top of that, how is Anthony going to get paid? It was just whack. And then the referees and judges; I don't know who they were. I think they were Aborigine refs and judges or something. It was bootleg. I was like, "Naw, y'all crazy. Y'all trippin'." So I was instructed to get on the plan and get my ass back because it ain't happening.


Looks like Shane heard about Mundine's crew trying to intimidate one of the judges in the first Geale fight.

Mundine supporters can claim as much as they like that it had no influence on the judge, but the effect is further-reaching than that - it's one of the many factors that caused Sugar to go home.

Mundine has made his own bed, now he has to lie in it.

No sympathy for him whatsoever.


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Looks like Shane heard about Mundine's crew trying to intimidate one of the judges in the first Geale fight.
> 
> Mundine supporters can claim as much as they like that it had no influence on the judge, but the effect is further-reaching than that - it's one of the many factors that caused Sugar to go home.
> 
> ...


The guy is just rehashing shit people (proabably Fenech) have told him.
What about this beauty

I think what they were trying to do was get the pay-per-view buys out there first and then pay me the money. The problem was that the contract stated that we get the money upfront. *I think the reason for that was because Roy [Jones Jr.] or somebody else didn't really get paid the money they were supposed to get paid [when they fought in Australia].* They'll say, "Oh yeah, we're going to take care of it," but then it don't happen and you end up fighting for free


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

Wow Jeff is such a two timing Judas. On one hand "helping" Mundine prepare for the fight and on the other picking up Mosley and co in a limo and telling him to knock Mundine the fuck out. He deserves whatever he gets.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

We sure as hell won't be seeing Sugar Shane here again :lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

whipsy said:


> The guy is just rehashing shit people (proabably Fenech) have told him.
> What about this beauty
> 
> I think what they were trying to do was get the pay-per-view buys out there first and then pay me the money. The problem was that the contract stated that we get the money upfront. *I think the reason for that was because Roy [Jones Jr.] or somebody else didn't really get paid the money they were supposed to get paid [when they fought in Australia].* They'll say, "Oh yeah, we're going to take care of it," but then it don't happen and you end up fighting for free


Well he was right wasn't he?


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Well he was right wasn't he?


Green was on the news saying how he had paved the way for big name fighters to come to Aus and put his house etc on the line and Choc has gone and fucked it all for everyone... Are u telling me Greeny is telling porkies?


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

whipsy said:


> Green was on the news saying how he had paved the way for big name fighters to come to Aus and put his house etc on the line and Choc has gone and fucked it all for everyone... Are u telling me Greeny is telling porkies?


Mosley was right in regards to them not paying him the money he was entitled to as per his contract, right?

Green's right in that he paved the way for big name fighters to come to Aus.

Mundine's just put the last nail in the coffin of Aussie boxing.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

"It was bootleg."

Anthony "Moonshine" Mundine.


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Mosley was right in regards to them not paying him the money he was entitled to as per his contract, right?
> 
> Green's right in that he paved the way for big name fighters to come to Aus.
> 
> Mundine's just put the last nail in the coffin of Aussie boxing.


Mundine steps away from the promotional side of things to soley be able to concentrate on training and fighting and not having to say stupid shit to sell the fight and then he does so and you guys still blame him for everything. It's quite laughable


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

whipsy said:


> Mundine steps away from the promotional side of things to soley be able to concentrate on training and fighting and not having to say stupid shit to sell the fight and then he does so and you guys still blame him for everything. It's quite laughable


:lol:

No matter how you spin why he didn't promote this fight makes no difference to the fact that Karma has caught up with him.

My opinion? After years of failing to snag a big name fighter to bring here (no doubt due to his obvious lack of negotiating skills), Mundine was offered Mosley by Warton.

Mundine wasn't willing to contribute to Mosley's purse of $1million and chose not to promote this fight because he knew his ticket and PPV sales have been declining steadily for several years now, bar the Geale rematch. He was happy to let someone else take the risk.

It fell over and he thinks he can distance himself from this farce by pointing out he wasn't promoting it, then he's kidding himself.


----------



## PorkChopExpress (Oct 24, 2013)

Fucking disgraceful. The whole thing - from conception to execution. 

The lone idea that Shane Mosley would come out here and fight Mundine makes a joke out of the both of them and the sport in this country itself. It's sad enough as it is that the best we can do is this wayyyyyyy past it 'legend' against a wayyyyyyyyyyy past it nobody. Desperate people / desperate things I guess...

But then! ...if it wasn't sad enough, they don't sell enough tickets or extortionate live TV orders to be able to cover the costs of the event itself. What a surprise - these dumb shit antics and sub-standard ways have driven the sport to a point where nobody a) wants to even bother seeing Mundine get knocked out any more or b) witness a legend in the ring - in shitty form anyway, but everyone did it for RJJ.

In a way, I'm kind of glad it's hit rock bottom - they hopefully realise that general pub Joe ain't buying their shit anymore - it would be glorious to see all these pathetic criminals masked as businessmen go broke and leave the sport and make way for some people who can, you know, actually make it worth spending time following.

That said, we're all saying this is the lowest of the low, but I'm sure they are perfectly capable of surprising us all and falling even lower.

Anyway, end rant - sad that my first post away from ESB is on this ridiculous shit.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

@PorkChopExpress

Good rant first up. Welcome aboard :cheers


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Welcome aboard PCE.:good


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

The writing was on the wall when the Joe Calzaghe booze cruise was such a flop... lol


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Spider said:


> We sure as hell won't be seeing Sugar Shane here again :lol:


 Not while the mafia runs Australian boxing.:lol:

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/sport/b...ny-mundine-fight/story-fni2urrv-1226745799868


----------



## PorkChopExpress (Oct 24, 2013)

Spider said:


> @*PorkChopExpress*
> 
> Good rant first up. Welcome aboard :cheers





stiflers mum said:


> Welcome aboard PCE.:good


Heh, thanks guys - yeah, been a while since I even posted on the other one too... been a tad put off by the state of things in general. Hoping some good fights come up soon though.


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

Kel said:


> The writing was on the wall when the Joe Calzaghe booze cruise was such a flop... lol


:rofl:rofl


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

PorkChopExpress said:


> Heh, thanks guys - yeah, been a while since I even posted on the other one too... been a tad put off by the state of things in general. Hoping some good fights come up soon though.


Long time since you have been on ESB old mate.

Good to have you on board chop :good


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

whipsy said:


> The guy is just rehashing shit people (proabably Fenech) have told him.


So, don't we all.
Most of it's true anyhow.


----------

